# Power goes out!!! What do you do????



## SnakeEyes03 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok so recently Northern Va was hit with some pretty hard thunderstorms and tornados. I currently live in a apartment building w/ a generator.

My question is...what do you guys do if the power goes out in your homes??? Do you have a back up generator?? Is there a device that I don't know about that would keep my :fish: alive??

And on a different note.....I did my very first DIY  moonlighting. I love this site


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I love in southern maryland and we got hit with those outages also. For my tanks I have a battery backup used by computers hooked up to /powering an air pump. When the power goes out I use the air pump to provide aeration. This is a great long term set up.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I live in Sterling, so I'm familiar with those storms you're referring to.

I have an APC UPS (intended for computers) attached to my filter. Typically I plug all of the non-essentials (lights/heater/etc) into the "Surge Only", and plug my highest output lowest wattage filter into the backup battery (in this case on my 75 it's my XP3).


----------



## SnakeEyes03 (Jun 6, 2007)

NICE!!!!

I am getting my 125 tomorrow, and all these storms freaked me out. I'm going to by one of the back-ups tomorrow. Thanks guys

Next stop.....DIY backgrounds :dancing:


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I recommend APCs. We use them at work and they're sturdy as heck:

http://www.apc.com/products/category.cfm?id=13&subid=5

Hey SnakeEyes - hopefully this doesn't derail. Any idea where to get Pool Filter Sand or 3M ColorQuartz around here? I've spent the last 2 days at work on the phone with various pool supply companies (that close at like.. 2:30) who have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## SnakeEyes03 (Jun 6, 2007)

I know there are a few pool companies in Manassas, and in Springfield. I'm not sure of the names though. I did a google search and found a lot of them (filters) for reasonable prices.

Go to Ultimateyellowpages.com and type in pool supplies....you'll find what you're looking for.

GL


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I live in the DC area and we have Leslies Pool Stores around here all over. I just bought some of their filter sand and cleaned it, VERY pleased with it. Was REALLY easy to clean.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

depending on how long the outtages last, I'd do nothing. I had a power outtage for 3 days.... the bio culture was fine.

The ammo raised a little during the outtage but nothing to major. It cleared up within 12 hours of the power being restored.

If the outtages are going to be around for more than that, I definately look into an alternate power supply (ie. generator or backup battery)


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would primarily worry about the heater in the winter (for me in michigan) as kewlkatdaddy said *** had poweroutages in the summer with no problems for a day or more. But that temp will kill a fish pretty fast  the computer style battery backup's work great!


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

I lost power during those storms too. My power was out for almost 18 hours, but all of my fish lived. I will check into those apc surge packs for the future though.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I have an 750 Watt Power Inverter. It cost $80.00, it may be a good option if you live in the north as the back up power supply will die in time. As long as you run your car/truck every few hours you'll have power 'till you run out of gas (pretty much unlimited!)


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

doane, i live in burke... is there a leslies near me?

on another side note, i had to drive my wife and new born daughter home from the hospital wednesday during those storms. talk about nerve racking. my fish lived.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Hondo, here is the link, they are pretty much ALL over I bought a 50lb bag of sand for 10 bucks

http://leslies.know-where.com/leslies/


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

sweet, vienna it is. thanks


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

HONDO said:


> doane, i live in burke... is there a leslies near me?
> 
> on another side note, i had to drive my wife and new born daughter home from the hospital wednesday during those storms. talk about nerve racking. my fish lived.


Hondo, congrats on the new addition. hope all are doing well. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Congrats Hondo!

The storm last night was pretty crazy. I was driving home from my parents house (who live in Vienna) and I had 3-4 golfball sized hail stones drop on my car. On another side note, I picked up two 50lb bags of silicia sand from Leslies in Vienna last night (they close at 7) for 9.99$ each. Sweet deal!


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

I found my silica sand at home depot in Annandale for $3.70 --- 50lb bag.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks guys, everything is great so far. the baby actually will sit and watch the fish with me. apparently she sees in black and white and im sure shes probably just staring at the wall but we sit and watch the fish alot. my wife jokes cause she says we both have the same stupid look on our faces while we are sitting there.

im gonna head out to leslies in vienna this weekend to get some pfs.


----------

